# Looking for group in Mesa, AZ



## adamgibbons (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm looking for a group that plays 4E D&D in Mesa or anywhere in the east valley for that matter.  I have several characters that I can play so it just depends on which that you need.  I can play in the evening on any day as long as it doesn't go too late or can play on the weekends as well.
Adam


----------



## adamgibbons (Jul 9, 2009)

Just seeing if anyone is in the east valley of the Phoenix Metro area.


----------



## John Doom (Jul 9, 2009)

There is an Atomic Comics at Country Club and Southern, on the Northwest corner that usually hosts games on Saturdays. I'd check out there and make some friends with the clerks to learn about good gaming groups. Also, Bookmans used book store is also frequented pretty often.

Take a look for those sheets groups put up who are looking for new players.


----------



## adamgibbons (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok.  I will drop by those places tomorrow since I will have some free time.  Thanks!


----------



## John Doom (Jul 23, 2009)

There is a serious game store called Gamer's Inn on Southern and Stapley. I went a week ago Saturday and there are tons of tables setup for tabletop games as well as miniatures. 
Gamersinnaz.com - HOME

I'm about to sound like a commercial for them, even though I've only been there once. Their site has an RPG tab where there are open games of any type you can join on any given Saturday for $3. (Or the store will pay you $4 per player if you DM/GM) 

Here is the map location
Gamer's Inn


----------



## adamgibbons (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been to Gamer's Inn a bunch of times.  My old group use to play there and I found another group and we will be playing there on friday nights.


----------

